# You might work for a private if.....



## joeboo (Jul 4, 2011)

*You might work for private ambulance company if....
*


Your ambulances drivers side armrest is always broken...:sad:

*or*

Your trucks are fully stocked with stolen sani-wipes taken from your favorite emergency rooms...


now y'ALL give it a try!:rofl:


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 4, 2011)

You work with this guy:


----------



## jkuzak (Jul 4, 2011)

If the stretcher say a certain truck on them and they never fit right in the pin clasp because the same stretcher is never in the right truck.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 4, 2011)

The first number in the truck's odometer is a "4" and it has five more numbers behind it...


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The first number in the truck's odometer is a "4" and it has five more numbers behind it...



Dang. And we're complaining that an '08 front line truck is at 250k miles. My current ride has 211k miles and should get replaced near the end of the year. 

I work for a private and I really don't have anything to contibrute. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 4, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Dang. And we're complaining that an '08 front line truck is at 250k miles. My current ride has 211k miles and should get replaced near the end of the year.
> 
> I work for a private and I really don't have anything to contibrute.
> 
> ...


It's technically a spare, but we've been in it so much it might as well be our frontline. Our frontline had 273,000, but no word on a replacement.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Dang. And we're complaining that an '08 front line truck is at 250k miles. My current ride has 211k miles and should get replaced near the end of the year.
> 
> I work for a private and I really don't have anything to contibrute.
> 
> ...



We have a couple units with that many miles. Once they reach 250k miles they are removed from ALS 911 calls and put only as BLS units.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 4, 2011)

You have gotten off shift at least two hours late for so many days in a row that you think they changed your off time and neglected to tell you.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 4, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> You have gotten off shift at least two hours late for so many days in a row that you think they changed your off time and neglected to tell you.



+10.

On a similar thread, you are annoyed by the constant emails/texts/calls offering OT, and then receiving an immediate text afterwards by the field sup/schedulers telling you that you are ineligible because you (volunteeringly, besides the "call that has been holding" that ends up being a discharge where the real reason we were called was the hospital was tired of the guy *****ing that he was waiting 5 hours for a taxi) have too much OT already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 4, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> You have gotten off shift at least two hours late for so many days in a row that you think they changed your off time and neglected to tell you.



Went 12 shifts in a row one time getting off at least 30 minutes late. Considering we work 24s...yeah...


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> You have gotten off shift at least two hours late for so many days in a row that you think they changed your off time and neglected to tell you.



Scratch that. This happened to us recently. When our day crew said they would just start showing up at 0800 or later for our 0700 crew change it wasn't near as funny as they thought. 
My timesheet has already flagged itself this week for my actual hours way exceeding what I was scheduled for. 

Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 5, 2011)

jkuzak said:


> If the stretcher say a certain truck on them and they never fit right in the pin clasp because the same stretcher is never in the right truck.



In this vein, every piece of equipment in your truck is labeled with a unit number, none of which actually reflect the unit they're assigned to.

At least one of your trucks has some evidence of its former life at a different company.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

Your last scheduled shift for the week mysteriously dissapears leaving you with only three 12s this week so they don't have to pay you OT


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 5, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> In this vein, every piece of equipment in your truck is labeled with a unit number, none of which actually reflect the unit they're assigned to.


And the numbers on the equipment are usually from retired units....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> And the numbers on the equipment are usually from retired units....



You wish - the numbers are actually the year the equipment was put into service.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> You wish - the numbers are actually the year the equipment was put into service.



2691? Wow... I would love to know where my service keeps the time machine


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> 2691? Wow... I would love to know where my service keeps the time machine



You're assuming it is A.D. and not B.C.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 5, 2011)

When you get shorted 24 hours of OT because the payroll system doesn't recognize 25 hours straight  (or longer).

  when you get told at 1000 at start of your shift (1000-1800) that you are going to Chicago leaving your city at 1500 (3 hours one way) because all of the medics that get off after you do refused,  and if you are your partner refuse you will be suspended  (remember that day Epi?).

  When you get off late so many shifts in a row that your partner actually reads the info sheet at the hospital and ends up applying and getting a job at a FD,  so she is only late getting off every 3rd day.

   WHen the new trucks have over 200,000 miles on them.

   When all the packages have turned yellow or brown.  and the O2 tubing is yellow.

   When management asks if we can reuse more items:  like C-collars due to there not being ALOT of blood on it.

   When you can right a narrative that gets paid by insurance every time;  and not have any medical information about the patient on it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> You're assuming it is A.D. and not B.C.



Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I think this round goes to ffemt. For sure.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 5, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> when you get told at 1000 at start of your shift (1000-1800) that you are going to Chicago leaving your city at 1500 (3 hours one way) because all of the medics that get off after you do refused,  and if you are your partner refuse you will be suspended  (remember that day Epi?).



Was this the guy that didn't have any arms - just hands attached to his shoulders?  I remember thinking there was no way I could get a blood pressure on him, because his legs were also deformed and too contracted to be a candidate for use, either.  



johnrsemt said:


> When you get off late so many shifts in a row that your partner actually reads the info sheet at the hospital and ends up applying and getting a job at a FD,  so she is only late getting off every 3rd day.



Aww....you just didn't want to give up the most awesomest, coolest partner you ever did or will have!


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 5, 2011)

you were a great partner;  I hope I had some little part in helping you be a great medic.   

  Yes that was the person with no arms and very little legs;  so in one way it was worth getting off late, just to deal with that patient.       But glad it was your patient.


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 5, 2011)

You flag down an ALS county 911 unit, open the back doors and tell them here, YOU TAKE HIM!!!


----------



## b2dragun (Jul 8, 2011)

You get sent on a call 10 posts away...then get asked for an ETA.

You spend more time driving to post moves then actual calls

Your rig isn't back from the day crew but dispatch keeps paging you to ask why you aren't 10-8.

You don't have a machine to do compressions for you.

You volunteer to come in and get put in the worst truck in the fleet...just to see all the brand new ones parked in the lot.

You have been towed in more then once in a shift...and you know every tow guys name...and they tell you which trucks to avoid.

The 6 month shift bid happens every 8-9 months

The company buys new rigs but puts old boxes on them.

Your child seats are from the 80's

Your uniform makes you look more like a security guard than an EMT

Way more to list but I'm running late for my shift


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

Remounting is actually pretty common and saves a bunch of money for services. Even third service agencies use remounts


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 8, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Remounting is actually pretty common and saves a bunch of money for services. Even third service agencies use remounts



Every box at my last FD job was a remount.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Every box at my last FD job was a remount.



I thought some FDs used at least some remounts, but wasn't sure. I used third services because most I know use remounts to some extent


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 8, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I thought some FDs used at least some remounts, but wasn't sure. I used third services because most I know use remounts to some extent



Fraizer boxes dang near last forever. You couldn't tell they were remounts in any way, shape or form.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 10, 2011)

It is 2 hours before the start of your shift; and you are being threatened with firing because you won't mark enroute on the emergency run they have toned you out to 3 times.

  you mark in service from the run,  out of service enroute back to area (from 2 states away) by phone.  and Dispatch tells you they have an emergency run holding for you.  AND writes you up when you tell them that it will be 6 hour ETA.

  When you get the the Hospital 3 hours from base for transport back to your city, and find out that the patient is going to a hospital with the same name as the one in your city,  but 2 states away.   Done that more than I care to remember, but always is nice OT.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jul 10, 2011)

There are new employees to meet every two weeks. 
You don't know your supervisor's name. 
You're aware of several lawsuits pending against the company for labor issues. 
You have a bariatric stretcher, but no bari truck. 
You have "find the expired items" scavenger hunts at the start of every shift. 
Your coworkers have visible tattoos/facial piercings. 
You get off at 2300 & dispatch doesn't understand why you don't want to pick up at 0500. 
When the only in-service your company has ever offered is on how to do paperwork in a way that Medicare will be guaranteed to pay for the run.
Your QA consists of explaining how to re-write a narrative so Medicare will pay for the run.
When anytime you hear the phrase "it is X minutes/hours away," you assume the person is maliciously lying, including outside of work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> There are new employees to meet every two weeks.
> Your coworkers have visible tattoos/facial piercings.



The first one is standard at my service  I've been there three months and I'm an 'old timer'...

As for the second... What does that have to do about private service. I worked for a municipal 911 service in TX and had visible tattoos, and my private 911 service a good percentage of us have visible tattoos


----------



## gillysaurus (Jul 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> As for the second... What does that have to do about private service. I worked for a municipal 911 service in TX and had visible tattoos, and my private 911 service a good percentage of us have visible tattoos



Quoted for truth! I don't work for a private survice anymore (yeehaw), and more than half of the folks at my non-private service now have many visible tattoos/piercings. We're required to cover, but the cops aren't. They wear them loud and proud, and I'm pretty sure they're not privatized!


----------



## 46Young (Jul 11, 2011)

You're eligible for food stamps

You and your partner have one month's experience between the both of you

You have to constantly chase them to get your hours right, and then actually get them to pay you

You've ever been stiffed by the company after having paid out of pocket for tolls on a call (no EZ Pass)

Get 1-2 hour (or more) late jobs every day, but can't get any OT shifts because they want to save money by running down trucks

Your orientation and precepting timeframe is a total of three days or less

The hourly rate they quoted you verbally at the interview (get it in writing!) is higher than what they're actually paying you

They tell you that you're hired as a FT or PT employee, until you ask when your medical benefits kick in, or about sick days/vacation days, then they tell you that you're per diem

You have to call dispatch and request permission to go L/S to the hospital w/ a pt

Whenever they're not on a call, almost every employee takes off their uniform shirt so everyone can see their cool volunteer FD shirt that they have underneath

Yor partner is doing detective work every time to find out why you're going on that call instead of other units - for example, where the other units are, how many calls the other units ran today, if the crew is sleeping with one of the dispatchers and are getting a break, the 1800 hrs truck should be inservice, why aren't they getting it, etc. They're calling dispatch, asking other road units what they did so far today, so on and so forth.

Your partner's a medic and has never once boarded and collared a pt, and probably doesn't know how to

If you have a cascade system to replenish your O2

If the company reorganizes and/or changes names every couple of years for various legal reasons

If your partner has ever attempted to "get air" while driving the bus over a hump or hill

There's no deferred comp in place, six days or less of sick time or vacation time every year

If you get less than time and a half when you work on a holiday

If your FT schedule is three 12's a week w/ no additional shifts to get to 40 hours, to save on OT costs

If you've got one year on the job and you're already burned out


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 11, 2011)

You know the location of every dialysis clinic in your metropolitan area.

Your supervisor has advised you to "punch the console" in order to ensure the lights are functioning properly.

The individual that hired you is no longer working for the company when you start.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jul 11, 2011)

46Young said:


> Yor partner is doing detective work every time to find out why you're going on that call instead of other units - for example, where the other units are, how many calls the other units ran today, if the crew is sleeping with one of the dispatchers and are getting a break, the 1800 hrs truck should be inservice, why aren't they getting it, etc. They're calling dispatch, asking other road units what they did so far today, so on and so forth.



Bwahahaha. So true!


----------



## Meursault (Jul 11, 2011)

You end up performing minor repairs on your equipment at least once a week. I tell people I bought my Leatherman mostly to screw parts back onto the truck. Another crew came back and requested two equipment seals and an opinion on whether opening the tool kit and having a cop hit a malfunctioning part with a hammer was appropriate.​
You've ever been in a truck older than your partner.

Most of the dispatchers used to work in the field, "until...", and no one will finish that sentence.

Some of *the supervisors and training personnel* used to work in the field until...


----------



## EMTswag (Jul 12, 2011)

when dispatch sending you to post in the middle of the ghetto at 0200 isnt a big deal


----------



## Tigger (Jul 12, 2011)

EMTswag said:


> when dispatch sending you to post in the middle of the ghetto at 0200 isnt a big deal



And you're the only overnight truck on for your company and could have been posted at literally anywhere else in the metro area.



You can't plan next week until friday when the new schedule comes out since you never, ever work the same shift twice.

If you're "scheduler" does not look at the previous weeks schedule meaning that you have six hours off between your shift on saturday and the overnight on starting at 000 on sunday.

Sometimes it's fun to complain, but my company does in fact treat us pretty well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2011)

Reading all of these makes me think that my company isn't private. But I know it's a private company lol.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 13, 2011)

If you go through a set of batteries in your pager monthly.

  If co-workers complain that they never get OT; but also say that they turn their pagers off when they are not on the clock.

   When you don't call for OT shifts until they have been paged out for at least 6 hours so that others can get the chance;  but still have more OT than you can work.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 13, 2011)

after copying you on scene you get a page that says "do not take the pillow or linens."

when you have to use the blue non fitted disposable sheets. and you could never figure out if the white side or blue goes on top.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 13, 2011)

-If you work with state of the art equipment newer and more elaborate than surrounding public services.

-If your front line ambulances never exceed 5 years of 300,000kms before becoming a backup

-If your continuing medical education program exceeds the mandatory requirements and includes vehicle safety, proper lifting and moving, and clinical development.

-If your company provides multiple public education and public safety training at no cost.

-If you make more money than your boss does because he makes sure you get your pay first and your patients get the best care you can provide before he takes care of himself.

-If you have a benefits and health plan package that is better than that provided to government agencies.

Then you might just work for a private company like me.  They're not all bad, sometimes someone does it right.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 13, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> -If you work with state of the art equipment newer and more elaborate than surrounding public services.
> 
> -If your front line ambulances never exceed 5 years of 300,000kms before becoming a backup
> 
> ...



Sounds like my private employer. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Sounds like my private employer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



But the Borg tends to actually care about their employees. At least that's the impression I got when I interviewed last summer in Austin


----------



## phildo (Jul 13, 2011)

If you've ever been instructed by the owner not to take equipment into a nursing home on a full arrest because "it scares the other residents."
 If you've ever been fired or threatened with firing for writing up things you see in facilities, ie. no CPR, no oxygen, you name it.  
If you've ever been told by an LVN "Don't talk back to your betters!"  
If you have ever had to go pick up a sandwich tray, birthday cake, or donuts and deliver them to a facility.
If you've ever known the PR people to get 'friendly' with facility staff members with big warts on their noses or butts the size of Mount Everest.  
If you've ever had to take someone home from the ER that you picked up, before you are through with the first run sheet.


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 13, 2011)

When you are required to be there 24 hrs but have to clock in for calls after 2300.

You have to "get the "new" truck ready to go by stripping ofv all the old equipment and lettering..

Your truck has caught on fire at least 3 times...and it is the "new" unit.

You are the only 24 hr unit...

Your dispatchers go home at 1700 and dont work weekends and foreward lines to cell phone..

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (Jul 13, 2011)

ArticKat - I want to work for your service!

My list is mostly previous experience:

When your fleet is multi-colored

When your company has an "old name" and a "new name" and your uniforms and trucks are a combination of both

When paychecks are released at 1200 Friday, and it's a mad dash to the bank in hopes your check won't bounce

When you provide your own uniform

When everyone wears generic "EMS/EMT/Medic" T-shirts with no company name

When you are good at begging IV stuff from the ED staff because your company doesn't give you any back stock

When you must bring all your ALS gear in every night and lock it up.

When you go to load your gear into the truck and have to move 20 sheets and 6 pillows to make room.

When your co-workers are in awe because you've been in EMS more than a year

When your co-workers are in awe because you actually get paid to do 911, and the private is a side job.

When the truck not having a stereo is a HUGE problem

When you recognize new employees from your previous jobs


----------



## Nerd13 (Jul 13, 2011)

amessernremtp said:


> Your dispatchers go home at 1700 and dont work weekends and foreward lines to cell phone.



Seriously?!? 

You guys are making me feel great about my employer...


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 13, 2011)

Or when you break down, the owner does roadside repairs with used belts and hoses...and YOU get written up because it broke

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 13, 2011)

phildo said:


> If you've ever been instructed by the owner not to take equipment into a nursing home on a full arrest because "it scares the other residents."
> If you've ever been fired or threatened with firing for writing up things you see in facilities, ie. no CPR, no oxygen, you name it.
> If you've ever been told by an LVN "Don't talk back to your betters!"
> If you have ever had to go pick up a sandwich tray, birthday cake, or donuts and deliver them to a facility.
> ...



I'll cop to the last two of those. That said, if an LVN ever said that to me there would be issues. Any provider who wipes butts and thinks they are better than anyone else needs to think again.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 13, 2011)

amessernremtp said:


> Or when you break down, the owner does roadside repairs with used belts and hoses...and YOU get written up because it broke
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



No way...These are crazy.


----------



## Meursault (Jul 14, 2011)

Jon said:


> When you go to load your gear into the truck and have to move 20 sheets and 6 pillows to make room.



Hoarding is a perfectly understandable response to supply uncertainty, although it might be the reason for a lot of the supply uncertainty. Whenever I can't find something on the shelves, my first reaction is to start looking through trucks for the stash.

Oddly, at my employer, it's Spic-and-Span that most frequently goes missing. I don't know what they're doing with it, because half the crews don't clean their trucks.


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep...used...

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacho (Jul 14, 2011)

You have to pay for the units oil change and tune up. then save the receipt to get reimbursed. they say its in your next paycheck. it never comes.

Your units look like they have been in a demolition derby.

Your best unit's only flaw is a bent fender and has serious alignment issues.

You have to Photocopy run sheets cause they forgot to order more.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 17, 2011)

When you know your dialysis patients by their first name, and can fill in all the pt hx, rx, and allergies prior to picking them up

When you don't have radios, you call dispatch on your private cell phone

When your dispatcher tells you to "limp" the truck back to base due to the plume of smoke coming from the engine

When your co-workers wear coors light hats and volly FD t-shirts that say "big hose company #69"

When management orders you to use gas station "frequent flyer cards" to get $0.02 of a gallon of diesel every time you fill up

When the fuel cards get rejected due to non-payment


----------



## emtchick171 (Jul 17, 2011)

1. If you have the IO drill over 9 months before anyone else in the county got it (including county funded ems).

2. If your ambulance breaks down, you call chief and take it to the Ford dealer immediately...rather than waiting for Monday morning to go to a county garage. 

3. If the county EMS director comes to the chief of your department and asks for "a few of the new LED laryngoscope blades" to try. 

4. If the county employees keep asking "when are y'all going to hire more people?"


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm very glad to see there are private services that are better to work for than everyone else in an area. 

We're somewhere in the middle. We're several orders of magnitude better off than many of the smaller fire and third service agencies, but still maddeningly penny wise pound foolish at times.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 17, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> -If you work with state of the art equipment newer and more elaborate than surrounding public services.
> 
> -If your front line ambulances never exceed 5 years of 300,000kms before becoming a backup
> 
> ...



For the most part I guess im pretty lucky too


----------



## Bullets (Jul 18, 2011)

the patches on co workers shirts are so faded they are all one color, white
the stains arent blood, its ketchup, mustard and mayo
exposed butt crack
EMT's with less then 1 year on their certs
and i know it was said earlier, but it is true i my parts as well...
exposed tats and facial piercings


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

Bullets said:


> EMT's with less then 1 year on their certs
> and i know it was said earlier, but it is true i my parts as well...
> exposed tats and facial piercings



I fail to see how the first one is an issue. And i still don't see why exposed tattoos are an issue at all. Seen it with FDs and PDs more, not to mention third service agencies.


----------



## emtchick171 (Jul 18, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I fail to see how the first one is an issue. And i still don't see why exposed tattoos are an issue at all. Seen it with FDs and PDs more, not to mention third service agencies.



As far as exposed tattoos go, I think it all depends on the agency. I know our county ems, and all other 911s around here (public and private) don't mind tattoos. I have 2 visible and no one has ever said anything to me. However, the ambulance service that is a part if our hospital has the same rules as the hospital, including no visible tattoos.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 18, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I fail to see how the first one is an issue. And i still don't see why exposed tattoos are an issue at all. Seen it with FDs and PDs more, not to mention third service agencies.



I guess its different elsewhere, but exposed tatoos are not allowed around here. PD FD and 911EMS, its seen as unprofessional


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

Bullets said:


> I guess its different elsewhere, but exposed tatoos are not allowed around here. PD FD and 911EMS, its seen as unprofessional



I'd say definitely  a regional thing. I've worked in CO, TX, and NM, and never seen anyone be required to cover up. And now that I have one on my forearm it makes me happy that it's like that. To be honest, I figure once some of the old people start dying off, tattoos will start being more and more common...

EDIT: Just like, I'm assuming by reading posts by NJ EMTs on this forum and in CA too for that matter, by private EMS most of you think of IFT services. Whereas out here in NM and in TX, private EMS can easily refer to 911 services that just happen to be non-third service, non-fd, and non-hospital based services that are for-profit.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 19, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I'd say definitely  a regional thing. I've worked in CO, TX, and NM, and never seen anyone be required to cover up. And now that I have one on my forearm it makes me happy that it's like that. To be honest, I figure once some of the old people start dying off, tattoos will start being more and more common...
> 
> EDIT: Just like, I'm assuming by reading posts by NJ EMTs on this forum and in CA too for that matter, by private EMS most of you think of IFT services. Whereas out here in NM and in TX, private EMS can easily refer to 911 services that just happen to be non-third service, non-fd, and non-hospital based services that are for-profit.



in nj we have 556 municipalities served by around 600 various EMS agencies,the significant majority of BLS services are volunteer squads, only th larger, busiest cities and townships have some kind of career EMS and most are run either through a township PD, FD ect, a few are hybrid. Very few private for-profit companies do 911. The private services to IFT or 911 to contracted facilities only.  so yeah, private EMS in NJ is IFT, and its generally viewed as the dumping ground for those who "washed out" of 911 service


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 19, 2011)

Bullets said:


> in nj we have 556 municipalities served by around 600 various EMS agencies...


If ever something screamed out "consolidation".....


----------



## Sasha (Jul 19, 2011)

> Your trucks are fully stocked with stolen sani-wipes taken from your favorite emergency rooms...



And stolen gloves.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> If ever something screamed out "consolidation".....



that included bls and als, its a two tiered system


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2011)

Bullets said:


> that included bls and als, its a two tiered system



I think his point still stands... But that's just me.


----------



## daine.scott (Jul 25, 2011)

When you are asked to reach the hospital in 10 min which is impossible in such a messy vehicle
When sometimes you alone pick up the stretcher with the family member of the patient
When your company believes that the break can be added on to next day


----------



## Anjel (Jul 25, 2011)

daine.scott said:


> When your company believes that the break can be added on to next day




What break?


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jul 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What break?



Yup. Our break is when we are driving from call to call .


----------



## jmh (Jul 28, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> But the Borg tends to actually care about their employees. At least that's the impression I got when I interviewed last summer in Austin



haha, resistance is futile


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

you only xport people from nursing homes to hospitals or 1013/2013's to psy hospitals


----------



## knxemt1983 (Aug 6, 2011)

man, this thread makes me glad I work for a good private service now because most of this stuff actually applies more the the local county services than it does to ours lol... guess we're backwards


----------



## btkspot89 (Aug 7, 2011)

When you go through 3 trucks in one day because one won't start, one is shooting smoke out the tailpipe anytime your foot is on the pedal, and the last one decides to stall on the highway. Then the fleet departments asks you to stop breaking their trucks. In response to this Operations gives you another crappy truck because they fear you will do damage to their newer trucks which sit.


----------



## Darksky (Oct 3, 2011)

you can't afford to retire. ever...


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 4, 2011)

When you call in about truck issues and they ask you drive it back:  
1:   brakes gave out, and hit a tree, (no damage)
2:  back axle broke and read duals passed us.

on #2 dispatch refused to send a tow until we talked to maintenance and he asked us if we would drive it back also


----------



## jemt (Oct 4, 2011)

When they ask you to work extra shifts than complain to you about all the OT your working and ask how its happening.

When the E.R. staff looks at you funny when you say your companies name.

911 trucks don't even acknowledge you on the road.

You can still make out of the names of the city/township your rig came from.

Half the lights/buttons don't work on the ambulance.

Your stretcher looks like its from 1970.


----------



## can you walk (Oct 4, 2011)

When your ride is a hand me down ambulance from Canada and your partner wears Nike Air Force Ones.


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 7, 2011)

You have to leave one of the units running all day for fear the battery will drain and die (and it will) should you turn it off and on too many times.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 7, 2011)

When new employees pop up once a week.


----------



## ebassamore (Oct 7, 2011)

when the chief decides that it is brillant to send a pager test at 0200 every morning of the year because that is when most of us are home from other other jobs and we will feel better about it because aparentally we would rather know our battries work then be sleeping...


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 7, 2011)

If you realize that if all of your 24s paid out over the last year you'd have an extra 22 grand. 

If your supervisor has been an EMT basic for ten years or more and thinks that in and of itself demands respect

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> IIf your supervisor has been an EMT basic for ten years or more and thinks that in and of itself demands respect


Heh, that actually tends to have the opposite effect on me...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Heh, that actually tends to have the opposite effect on me...



+1000.  I lose respect anything more than 2-3 years. I always have to wonder why they stopped their career there.


----------



## socalemt123 (Oct 7, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> +1000.  I lose respect anything more than 2-3 years. I always have to wonder why they stopped their career there.



At least yours has experience. Ours never worked in EMS up until a few years ago and just finished an EMT class. One of them still can't pass national registry either. I need to run and run fast :unsure:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 7, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> At least yours has experience. Ours never worked in EMS up until a few years ago and just finished an EMT class. One of them still can't pass national registry either. I need to run and run fast :unsure:



Is this AMR?


----------



## socalemt123 (Oct 7, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Is this AMR?



No it's not.


----------



## WickedGood (Oct 8, 2011)

Our director of operations took a 6 week EMT-B course (in Feb) and refuses to take county boards.  

And I can write a damn tight report for medicaid....   

Our owner is awesome and our trucks rock.  And I work w/ some great folks many whom have been there 5-10 years.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

if you are in a nursing home more often than the family members of the residents that live in one


----------



## exodus (Oct 9, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Is this AMR?



AMR west region wouldn't allow that. It seems they're anal about the way they promote. Even just the director of training is a paramedic who's been working since sand was invented.


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 13, 2011)

When the same unit you're afraid to turn off has such terrible rear AC that you have to notify (complain to) the supervisor. Then, rather than tell you to bring it in or take it for service he explains the following:

Thermostat must be set at 65, no higher no lower. Put the passenger window down and turn on the rear vent.

GHETTO!!!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

When you complain about any kind of problem, like a really strong gas smell in the cab that's making both you and your partner sick.. "Well do this next call and then we'll see if we can bring you in"


----------



## Ducati_Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

When the HR personel can recite you ssn from memory b/c they deal with you on a regular basis because you check is always wrong.

When you try to make the monthly audits at the hospital, and the day before and after you get off on time. But the day you get off five hours late because you had to go out of state three hours before your "expected" off time.(happens almost every month)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2011)

When the wheels on your truck rub so bad that you are followed by a constant cloud of black smoke that fills the back when you stop at a light, when calling in about it you are told "Yeah they all do that but it will go away once the tires wear in".


----------



## Steam Engine (Oct 13, 2011)

when you drive a limo between calls


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2011)

When it is no big deal if you run out of Zofran, "it is just a comfort drug, and not a requirement" they say.


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2011)

I gotta nother...

When you are instructed to only use 1-2 sani-wipes per call so that "we can cut back on cost"


----------



## Meursault (Oct 14, 2011)

Your calltakers and dispatchers are afraid to anger contract facilities by uptriaging calls, resulting in dispatch info like:

The ever-popular "Stroke. Vital signs stable per staff. Priority 3."
"Unresponsive since 0700. Priority 3, no delays."
"Altered mental status and chest pain. Priority 3."


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Heh, that actually tends to have the opposite effect on me...



"Sir... any particular reason you never had the desire to advance yourself?"


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 15, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> -If you work with state of the art equipment newer and more elaborate than surrounding public services.
> 
> -If your front line ambulances never exceed 5 years of 300,000kms before becoming a backup
> 
> ...



Are you with Parkland Ambulance.


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 15, 2011)

When you report to a supervisor that your PM is well over 10,000 miles overdue, and he replies with "You know those miles are always wrong."


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 15, 2011)

True story:

A crew from a local company had an issue with an ambulance.

This issue was reported to a Supervisor.

His reply?  "Just drive it till the wheels fall off!"

Fifteen minutes later...yep...one of the rear wheels fell off!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 15, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> -If you make more money than your boss does because he makes sure you get your pay first and your patients get the best care you can provide before he takes care of himself.





fortsmithman said:


> Are you with Parkland Ambulance.



Does that sound like something a Dutchak would do?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 16, 2011)

- I was required to purchase an O2 regulator with a 50 PSI knob to run vent jobs.  

- All my EMTs are fresh out of EMT school without experience. 

- Supervisors are EMT-Bs or lower. They tell me how to do my job as a medic.

- Diverting a critical patient to the closest facility violates company rules cause it pisses off the nursing home.  

- Akways have assists for jobs that don't require one and can never get one for when you need one.  

- The assign me a truck with no captain's chair and see nothing wring with that.

- Argue with me that I need to restock.  

- Always threaten to write you up for nonsense.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Oct 17, 2011)

Where can I find the Volly Big Hose Company #69 shirts.......I can wear that with my davy crockett hat and play ricky rescue with every car pulled over on the side of the road.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Your last four partners had a month of experience. Combined. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firecoins (Oct 17, 2011)

Bullets said:


> in nj we have 556 municipalities served by around 600 various EMS agencies,the significant majority of BLS services are volunteer squads, only th larger, busiest cities and townships have some kind of career EMS and most are run either through a township PD, FD ect, a few are hybrid. Very few private for-profit companies do 911. The private services to IFT or 911 to contracted facilities only.  so yeah, private EMS in NJ is IFT, and its generally viewed as the dumping ground for those who "washed out" of 911 service



As a former NJ IFT emt, its made up of EMTs who will never do 911, volunteer buffs who could never get hired be professional 911 agencies and people with past felonies.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 18, 2011)

IFT:

...... if everyone you work with feels the need to explain and rationalize why they're working there, like it's an embarassment to be employed by such a place. 

......if you're required to go in to the local hospital's ER whenever you have downtime, and ask to help out, so that you can change linens, empty trash, move patients and such instead of enjoying what little downtime you would otherwise have.

......if everyone you come across asks you why you would work for such a place since you're already employed FT in a 911 system.

......if the last time you boarded and collared someone was in EMT class.

......if you're a medic and have never started a line on anyone or dropped a tube since medic school.

......if transporting someone to the ED for any reason whatsoever, such as a NH pickup for "abnormal labs" or a G-tube replacement excites you, since you're actually bringing someone into the ED, like the 911 crews, getting triaged, etc. instead of taking people out of the hospital like usual. You feel like you're "doin' it."

......if you and your partner have arguments about when to wear gloves. For example, only when touching the pt and the straps, take the gloves off when touching the straps, gloves on when using the cot's handles, gloves off whenever touching the handles, gloves off when opening and closing the ambulance's doors, real Nazi crap.

......if neither of you know what to do whatsoever when you get flagged for an MVA between calls.

......if a nurse refuses to give you the pt's Hx, meds, etc. because it's a "HIPAA violation." (I've effected a few re-educations from their superiors in regards)


----------



## Tigger (Oct 18, 2011)

When you are instructed to post in the ambulance parking area of a hospital that your company does not have any sort of contract with so as to "see about getting some of their discharges." You are also encouraged to use the bathroom in the ER instead of the adjacent Dunkies so you can use your uniform as a company advertisement.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

46Young said:


> IFT:
> 
> ...... if everyone you work with feels the need to explain and rationalize why they're working there, like it's an embarassment to be employed by such a place.
> 
> ...



Half of those have nothing to do with being private and everything to do with doing IFTs, which doesn't have to be through a private service.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTswag (Oct 18, 2011)

firecoins said:


> As a former NJ IFT emt, its made up of EMTs who will never do 911, volunteer buffs who could never get hired be professional 911 agencies and people with past felonies.



So... Which one were you?


----------



## Windycity34 (Oct 19, 2011)

When the DO isn't even in Ems....

When the dispatcher spends more time on fb and asking u to keep your own times..

When the owners whole family is on the payroll and have no real job but make more then the medics....


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

If while on a "drop off delay" from IFT's to actually get lunch you notice your left front tire has cords showing and after telling your supervisor they tell you to finish out the shift then your partner with 10 years of experience as a "basic" throws a fit like a 12 year old and plops down on the curb refusing to even ride back to the station

:rofl:


----------



## socalemt123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Tigger said:


> When you are instructed to post in the ambulance parking area of a hospital that your company does not have any sort of contract with so as to "see about getting some of their discharges." You are also encouraged to use the bathroom in the ER instead of the adjacent Dunkies so you can use your uniform as a company advertisement.



This is exactly what they have us do. They have never had one discharge out of these ER's yet we sit outside of them almost everyday and eat in there cafeteria and use their restrooms. Sometimes they'll have us go in and introduce ourselves and let them know we are in the area. We've also had our company have us go in the hospital and get names and numbers of 3 people so they know that we actually did it. Sometimes I just feel like going and getting three janitors names.


----------



## EMTswag (Oct 19, 2011)

Your truck's main 02 is empty and you dont have a wrench with which to change it and dispatch's response is "can you just take an extra portable? i need you to do a dialysis job asap"


----------



## Tigger (Oct 19, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> This is exactly what they have us do. They have never had one discharge out of these ER's yet we sit outside of them almost everyday and eat in there cafeteria and use their restrooms. Sometimes they'll have us go in and introduce ourselves and let them know we are in the area. We've also had our company have us go in the hospital and get names and numbers of 3 people so they know that we actually did it. Sometimes I just feel like going and getting three janitors names.



Wow I would not be pleased about that. The company now has a few full time account executive type people doing that sort of work thankfully. Talk about a way to ruin downtime, having to pin down some overworked ER staffer for his number is a great way to have the staff love you the next time you bring someone to that hospital. 


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## jemt (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> If while on a "drop off delay" from IFT's to actually get lunch you notice your left front tire has cords showing and after telling your supervisor they tell you to finish out the shift then your partner with 10 years of experience as a "basic" throws a fit like a 12 year old and plops down on the curb refusing to even ride back to the station
> 
> :rofl:




Wow that is Ironic. I actually had a partner do the exact thing with 10 years as a basic. He also than proceeded to call the owner two days later at 3:30am to say the tire still wasn't fixed. Needless to say he isn't employed by the same company anymore.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

That is too funny!! There seems to be a few trends around here. My old partner no longer works in EMS...lol


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> If while on a "drop off delay" from IFT's to actually get lunch you notice your left front tire has cords showing and after telling your supervisor they tell you to finish out the shift then your partner with 10 years of experience as a "basic" throws a fit like a 12 year old and plops down on the curb refusing to even ride back to the station
> 
> :rofl:



I wouldn't ride back with a tire like that either.

One of you dropped the ball, tires should be checked at the start of shift

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> If while on a "drop off delay" from IFT's to actually get lunch you notice your left front tire has cords showing and after telling your supervisor they tell you to finish out the shift then your partner with 10 years of experience as a "basic" throws a fit like a 12 year old and plops down on the curb refusing to even ride back to the station
> 
> :rofl:



"Do no further harm"

An ambulance crashing from a blown out tire definitely is doing harm. I'm with Sasha on this one.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I wouldn't ride back with a tire like that either.
> 
> One of you dropped the ball, tires should be checked at the start of shift
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



So you would just leave the ambulance and take a taxi back to the station? :glare:

On dropping the ball....I am laughing....but the fact of the matter is that I have rode with several different partners some actually check and some dont but would be willing to bet that at 5am in the rain when its dark even you would have had a hard time seeing the very inside corner of the tire with cords showing on about 40%...........

We obviously refused to transport anyone else and were heading back to the station anyway no matter what anyone said. 

I was more thinking of how funny the fit he threw was really


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2011)

It's called a tow truck. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's called a tow truck.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I am wondering if I said something to offend you 

or

you are just one of "those" partners

I not only have my ADL I.E. Ambulance Drivers License that gives me explicit instructions to what the tire depth can be but I also have my CDL I.E. Commercial Drivers License that teaches you how to inspect tires and to top it off I grew up with professional commercial drivers throughout my entire family. With that being said and we were only a mere 10 miles max from our station with no freeway and a max speed of 35 M.P.H. to get there. We opted to go get another rig from the station.

Call me silly, but it just so happened we made it there without any major roll over accident occuring. 

I really just thought the Delay for lunch and the huge fit was funny so if I offended you or something that was not my intention!!


----------



## jemt (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's called a tow truck.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




I don't know what kind of private company you work for but I would get


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2011)

Uhm no. I just wouldn't risk my safety by driving on a bad tire. I would sit right there and wait for a tow truck. That's why they have tow trucks, to transport vehicles that are unable or unsafe to drive.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## jemt (Oct 19, 2011)

**fired/laughed at for tyring to get a tow on a truck that runs and can be taken back to the office.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

jemt said:


> **fired/laughed at for tyring to get a tow on a truck that runs and can be taken back to the office.



My point exactly!!

And correct me if I am wrong but isn't this the 

*HUMOR* section 

where we can laugh at some of the funny stuff that happens without it all being picked apart??


Again I just wanted to get another laugh out of a funny story about going on a delay to eat lunch and an almost 40 year old man throwing a fit. Honest!


----------



## jemt (Oct 19, 2011)

neversatisfied~norcal said:


> my point exactly!!
> 
> And correct me if i am wrong but isn't this the
> 
> ...



+1.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 19, 2011)

firecoins said:


> As a former NJ IFT emt, its made up of EMTs who will never do 911, volunteer buffs who could never get hired be professional 911 agencies and people with past felonies.


As a former IFT EMT (who did it for 3 months and decided I had enough), I can say that's an inaccurate generalization.

quite a few IFT EMTs work FT in 911 services, and do IFTs as a side job for extra money.  Others are doing it only until they can get into a 911 service.  And you would be surprised how many IFT EMTs aren't volunteers or buffs, and can't do a simple medical or trauma assessment because they have no (volunteer) emergency experience.

And there are also 911 services that have an IFT branch (or IFT services that have a 911 branch), so it all depends on which IFT service you are talking about.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 19, 2011)

*Meh*

I'd just pull out the jack and spare..15 minutes later, back in service.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

:rofl:





ArcticKat said:


> I'd just pull out the jack and spare..15 minutes later, back in service.



This is a very good point! 

But from my learnings after moving to California....not everyone even knows how to change a tire...:rofl:


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 20, 2011)

It's required learning in my company.  Everyone knows how to change a tire and is capable of doing it on the side of the road.  We even practice it.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> It's required learning in my company.  Everyone knows how to change a tire and is capable of doing it on the side of the road.  We even practice it.



I'd like it if our company did that. Presently we have no spare trucks, so if a truck goes down all the other crews have to cover for them. The wait for a tow makes a 15 minute tire change take hours, hours that I could be napping or doing something unproductive!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I'd just pull out the jack and spare..15 minutes later, back in service.



We aren't allowed to change the tire. Our tow truck drivers used to change them but for some reason they stopped allowing that too. 

I probably wouldn't even if we are allowed to. I am not paid to be the mechanic, he makes way more than I ever will at that company. Our shirts are white and I have a hard enough time keeping it clean without rooting around with a tire.

It is the humor section, your point? Even if it wasn't the humor section I wouldn't have driven on a bad tire. 

If they try to deny the tow truck a simple "so what do you want us to do when the tire blows out and we crash?" On the recorded line would have made them reconsider, at least at my company.

If it doesnt, then at least you have the makings of a good law suit.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We aren't allowed to change the tire. Our tow truck drivers used to change them but for some reason they stopped allowing that too.
> 
> I probably wouldn't even if we are allowed to. I am not paid to be the mechanic, he makes way more than I ever will at that company. Our shirts are white and I have a hard enough time keeping it clean without rooting around with a tire.



Our shirts are white too, we just wear a jacket over them.  I understand though, there are some companies here that won't allow their staff to change tires.  Question though.  What would you do if you were required to change the tire?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

We aren't provided jackets and I'm not going to get my own dirty for them.

Simple. "sorry I don't know how" my partner is welcome to. I wouldn't. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We aren't provided jackets and I'm not going to get my own dirty for them.
> 
> Simple. "sorry I don't know how" my partner is welcome to. I wouldn't.



That's why we have inservices on changing tires.  That way, you do know how. 

To be honest, I leave it up to my staff.  They have the choice of taking 15 minutes to change a tire or they can call for a tow truck and another ambulance to take the patient if they have one, wait anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour for that other ambulance to show up....and well over an hour for the tow truck....and pay the bill when it arrives. 

JK the last part.

As to the unit check discovering the tire problem in the first place, not everyone has a well lit garage in which to do the oncoming shift checks.  I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> That's why we have inservices on changing tires.  That way, you do know how.
> 
> To be honest, I leave it up to my staff.  They have the choice of taking 15 minutes to change a tire or they can call for a tow truck and another ambulance to take the patient if they have one, wait anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour for that other ambulance to show up....and well over an hour for the tow truck....and pay the bill when it arrives.
> 
> ...



We don't either. We do it out back. We are still expected to check the condition of our vehicle raining or not. 

I wouldn't change the tire. That really isn't my job. So you have to wait for another truck and a tow. Some of my coworkers would find that to be a plus. Nap time.
Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 20, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I'd just pull out the jack and spare..15 minutes later, back in service.



You carry a spare tire on your truck? There's a place for one on mine, but no tire there.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You carry a spare tire on your truck? There's a place for one on mine, but no tire there.



I don't have a truck, I have an SUV though, and it has a spare.  My ambulance wouldn't pass the annual govt. safety inspection if it didn't have a spare either.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 20, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> It's required learning in my company.  Everyone knows how to change a tire and is capable of doing it on the side of the road.  We even practice it.


that's kinda cool, I don't know of any company that does that, let alone practices doing it.


Sasha said:


> We aren't allowed to change the tire. Our tow truck drivers used to change them but for some reason they stopped allowing that too.


many places have this requirement for the same reason they outsource all their maintenance work.  it becomes a liability if a fix is down in house, and the fix isn't done properly, and when the fix gets undone, and hurts someone, the agency is on the hook.  have a tow truck or mechanic do it all, and if something goes wrong, it all falls on that repair shop, not the agency.

having the skills or tools to do the job isn't what matter, nor is it about getting dirty.  it is all about liability.


----------



## exodus (Oct 20, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> That's why we have inservices on changing tires.  That way, you do know how.
> 
> To be honest, I leave it up to my staff.  They have the choice of taking 15 minutes to change a tire or they can call for a tow truck and another ambulance to take the patient if they have one, wait anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour for that other ambulance to show up....and well over an hour for the tow truck....and pay the bill when it arrives.
> 
> ...



At least in CA the crew is required to determine if the ambulance is safe for operation. If it's raining and night, then bust out a poncho and a flashlight and check those tires! All the more reason to check the wear if it's raining!!


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Oct 20, 2011)

All our newest vehicles have a nice big "spare tire compartment" on the exterior, but no spare tire. The service would rather have the vehicle towed and the repair done by one of our contracted shops or the Vehicle Techs at HQ. Still, makes a great place to toss my bedding on nights or any miscellaneous gear.


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 3, 2011)

When a unit that recently came back from being "repaired" after a front end collision has a dysfunctional hood latch release (read: falling off).

After asking for help and pulling on the hood while someone pulls the latch you confirm it has oil. Then after starting it up it sounds like crap and the check engine light is on. 

Ops manager has a code reader but just the sound of the engine scares him and we're off to a different unit. Said other unit is the one you have to keep running so the battery won't drain.

Ugh.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 3, 2011)

I was PT at a 911 service and FT for a Private (IFT).  I actually liked the IFT  I learned more about medical emergencies, medications and what they are used for and chronic medical problems than I ever did with FD.
  It comes in handy; especially when you can calm down patient by talking to them about their problem and what the ED/Doctor is going to do for them.


----------



## dl1245 (Nov 16, 2011)

haha


----------



## Everett (Nov 16, 2011)

If the company day room has bed bugs in its couches ... :excl:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 17, 2011)

Everett said:


> If the company day room has bed bugs in its couches ... :excl:



That's many 911 services too... I'm currently in an old storage closet off the bay in the firehouse. God only knows what bugs are crawling around in here. :unsure:


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 17, 2011)

True for a certain private service in South Africa

"You know you work for X when you are TIRED of sleeping!"

:rofl:

I can't say it's name...


----------



## Everett (Nov 18, 2011)

If the idea of a hard days work is 3 transports ...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

Everett said:


> If the idea of a hard days work is 3 transports ...



Alternately, any day with less than 10 BLS trips is an "easy" day for the basic.


----------



## Everett (Nov 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Alternately, any day with less than 10 BLS trips is an "easy" day for the basic.



If the majority of your shifts are spent writing ugly betty fanfiction lmfao.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

No changing tires here but part of our employee orientation was learning how to put chains on the unit and practice doing it. It doesn't happen all the time but every now and again you have to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> No changing tires here but part of our employee orientation was learning how to put chains on the unit and practice doing it. It doesn't happen all the time but every now and again you have to.



Same here. We are required to carry chains on all ambulances.... And I work in the desert.... Where it never snows


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 18, 2011)

Everett said:


> If the idea of a hard days work is 3 transports ...



Ya hey, 1 is alot! haha! :rofl:

I'm used to about 10± per shift with Metro EMS.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

IFT...

- If you're taking a SNF patient to an ER and wait 1.5 hours in the ER before a bed or nurse is available to take report...... and an ALS 911 rolls in with a patient (no more critical than yours) and promply gets a bed and is back in service before you.

- If your dispatcher has a russian accent

- If you drop off a patient at dialysis ... your dispatcher tells you to take a SNF to ER 45 minutes away from your post, and then they send you back down to the same post to pick up the dialysis call..... all within an hour of your shift ending.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Alternately, any day with less than 10 BLS trips is an "easy" day for the basic.



or they send you to an IFT going from the floor to a SNF, an hour south of the city, 1.5 hours from your station, 30 minutes before you get off shift >.>


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> or they send you to an IFT going from the floor to a SNF, an hour south of the city, 1.5 hours from your station, 30 minutes before you get off shift >.>



So Orange does that too? I don't think I've gotten off on time ever if I'm working in a day truck that day...


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So Orange does that too? I don't think I've gotten off on time ever if I'm working in a day truck that day...



Oh yes, and I haven't been off on time in nearly 2 months. Day or night truck makes no difference.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

What about dropping off in Plano and getting sent to DeSoto  for a pick up in 20 minutes?


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> What about dropping off in Plano and getting sent to DeSoto  for a pick up in 20 minutes?



Yup. On tuesday I was posted at Presby Dallas, sent to Baylor Plano to Baylor Garland, then back to presby going to a residence in HP somewhere, then to Baylor Carrollton to a SNF in lewisville, then from there back to Baylor Garland (late to this one due to traffic at 430pm) going to Rockwall, then back to Garland to Rowlett. Then Wed, they send us to BUMC going to a SNF in Italy 30 min before our deactivation time. Loads of fun lol

And we still need to go get beer with Linuss.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> Yup. On tuesday I was posted at Presby Dallas, sent to Baylor Plano to Baylor Garland, then back to presby going to a residence in HP somewhere, then to Baylor Carrollton to a SNF in lewisville, then from there back to Baylor Garland (late to this one due to traffic at 430pm) going to Rockwall, then back to Garland to Rowlett. Then Wed, they send us to BUMC going to a SNF in Italy 30 min before our deactivation time. Loads of fun lol
> 
> And we still need to go get beer with Linuss.



You're post makes me reminisce about when I went to SMU.... and all the times I sat in presby ED with rando drunk chicks that were total ETOH OD's


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 19, 2011)

When you're never quite sure you'll get the unit you're supposed to get. -"Oh, we gave your unit to someone else, tee hee"

The unit you get has no radio. Minor detail. Major detail, there's no gurney. -Just take the gurney from unit so and so"

Unit so and so was just back from the shop and heading back after not being fixed properly. So ghetto.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 19, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> You're post makes me reminisce about when I went to SMU.... and all the times I sat in presby ED with rando drunk chicks that were total ETOH OD's



I actually like the Presby ED, free muscle milk! They keep the EMS fridge in the physicians room pretty well stocked.


----------



## Imacho (Nov 19, 2011)

If your mandatory meeting have catered Starbucks and full breakfast. Games for team building with $300 prizes. And all counts for CE's.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 19, 2011)

Imacho said:


> If your mandatory meeting have catered Starbucks and full breakfast. Games for team building with $300 prizes. And all counts for CE's.



What private do You work for??


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 19, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What private do You work for??



Hey now we do some of those things. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Imacho (Nov 19, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What private do You work for??



Alpha ambulance. Riverside division. The main station is in LA. It's BLS. But very well structured and organized. Working there til I get a medic job somewhere.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 22, 2011)

Your company played a role in developing equipment to make loading and unloading patients easier, but they are to cheap to buy it for your ambulances


----------



## Imacho (Nov 22, 2011)

What equipment?


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 22, 2011)

Imacho said:


> What equipment?



Stryker power load system


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 22, 2011)

umm they cut a 30 million dollar check for those... please stop badmouthing our company when you obviously have no idea what is actually happening. if you hate it that much, quit. if you don't like it, please just keep you mouth shut and be thankful that you have a job.

off, soapbox.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 22, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> umm they cut a 30 million dollar check for those... please stop badmouthing our company when you obviously have no idea what is actually happening. if you hate it that much, quit. if you don't like it, please just keep you mouth shut and be thankful that you have a job.
> 
> off, soapbox.



lay off the caffeine man it was more of a joke than anything. My mistake, I was told we were not going to be getting them, I could care less as loading and unloading is the easiest part of my job. 

Maybe ill start posting sarcasm in purple text so people dont get bent out of shape.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 22, 2011)

Everett said:


> If the company day room has bed bugs in its couches ... :excl:



your private service has a company day room with couches??? lucky son of a witch.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 22, 2011)

firecoins said:


> your private service has a company day room with couches??? lucky son of a witch.



We have beds, but only medics are allowed to sleep on them.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## BlueAngel2955 (Nov 24, 2011)

If your dispatchers have ever been stuck in a truck to work calls because too many people called off that day... 

If you have ever carried a large bag with maps of your state and the 4 other surrounding ones in it, with all the receiving facilities highlighted in each. 

For Multi-state privates: The plates on the truck will not reflect the state you will be working in.  For instance, NJ plates on a rig=working in NY or PA.  Mass plates: working in NH or ME, or maybe RI.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 6, 2012)

If your dispatchers sleep with the EMTs.....


----------



## firecoins (Feb 6, 2012)

If your supervisor has a lower cert than you, you might work for a private.
If your supervisor is busy but complains that you dont call him about problems, you might work for a private.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 6, 2012)

If your company has a mandate that you need someone to back you up at all times, even if you have a trach patient or an E.R. patient.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> If your company has a mandate that you need someone to back you up at all times, even if you have a trach patient or an E.R. patient.



We have such a policy, but as long as the attendant is looking out of the back window if so requested, the policy is being followed. It takes about a second to look back and avoid losing your job.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> If your dispatchers sleep with the EMTs.....


damn, I think I need to get a job at a private company....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> damn, I think I need to get a job at a private company....



Okay, that one made me LOL...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> If your dispatchers sleep with the EMTs.....



Makes life on the ambulance easy. After a break up happens it makes life a living hell on the ambulance.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had a bad experience working with a guy who broke up with one of the dispatchers....it took about a week of being held over until he told me what the deal was....


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 7, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> damn, I think I need to get a job at a private company....



You haven't seen the dispatchers at a private then.


----------



## Remeber343 (Feb 7, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> You haven't seen the dispatchers at a private then.



Agreed. Haha


----------



## Meursault (Feb 7, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> You haven't seen the dispatchers at a private then.



Bear in mind some of us who work at privates haven't either. 

I'm not entirely unconvinced they haven't outsourced the whole operation to India. It _would_ explain their geographic knowledge and clinical acumen.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 7, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> Bear in mind some of us who work at privates haven't either.
> 
> I'm not entirely unconvinced they haven't outsourced the whole operation to India. It _would_ explain their geographic knowledge and clinical acumen.



I make a point to stop by dispatch after every shift just to ensure that what you said hasn't occurred. Then I try and say something nice to them in an attempt to display goodwill before quickly fleeing.


----------



## EMT4MX (Feb 7, 2012)

*Private and you know it*

Your ambulance has and 888 number or area code on it other than 911!


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 7, 2012)

I always bribe dispatch with donuts or cookies. Makes my shifts easy and relaxing


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 7, 2012)

EMT4MX said:


> Your ambulance has and 888 number or area code on it other than 911!



Hahaha yes!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I make a point to stop by dispatch after every shift just to ensure that what you said hasn't occurred. Then I try and say something nice to them in an attempt to display goodwill before quickly fleeing.



We have to go turn in paper AMAs and ECG sheets at EOS in the dispatch center so I see ours all the time. We have 1 dispatcher who is smokin' hott, too bad she's married 

You can technically avoid having to turn the papers in if you bluetooth your ECGs from the monitor into your ePCR and do all the AMA/RMA signatures on the laptop but it ends up being easier to use the paper. Plus I'm not handing most of the urban outdoorsmen a 5000 dollar toughbook when they are covered in vomit and urine.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We have to go turn in paper AMAs and ECG sheets at EOS in the dispatch center so I see ours all the time. We have 1 dispatcher who is smokin' hott, too bad she's married
> 
> You can technically avoid having to turn the papers in if you bluetooth your ECGs from the monitor into your ePCR and do all the AMA/RMA signatures on the laptop but it ends up being easier to use the paper. Plus I'm not handing most of the urban outdoorsmen a 5000 dollar toughbook when they are covered in vomit and urine.



Someone has to go into dispatch to give them the fuel slip, but even if my partner has it I still want to make nice with them. I've never had a problem with a dispatcher and after working with partners who had, I am doing all in my power to be friendly. Some of our dispatchers are hysterical too and they have a flatscreen. 

Also, though they aren't technically supervisors, we have no management on at night so if you give them a heads up about something at the end of your shift the day before, they might let you off early.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 9, 2012)

NVRob;374679Plus I'm not handing most of the urban outdoorsmen a 5000 dollar toughbook when they are covered in vomit and urine.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> oddly enough, I will hand the urban outdoorsmen my toughbook before I give them my pen and clip board with paper charts any day.
> 
> Once they sign the toughbook, I can hose it off, douse it with alcohol, and remove any cooties.  with the pen, they give me back my pen that I have to touch (unless you have burner pens, which get costly when yo do 12-20 jobs in a 12 hr shift), or the paper, which has to stay in the ambulance until I turn it in when it's covered with various body fluids.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you're instructed to drive past a car accident with people waving you down to continue enroute to your dialysis call, without a patient mind you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> oddly enough, I will hand the urban outdoorsmen my toughbook before I give them my pen and clip board with paper charts any day.
> 
> Once they sign the toughbook, I can hose it off, douse it with alcohol, and remove any cooties.  with the pen, they give me back my pen that I have to touch (unless you have burner pens, which get costly when yo do 12-20 jobs in a 12 hr shift), or the paper, which has to stay in the ambulance until I turn it in when it's covered with various body fluids.



Congratulations?

It's still easier to hand them a metal clipboard with a paper AMA/RMA on it then wipe it down with cidex when they are finished.

I'd love to see someone hose off a toughbook. I will gladly laugh when it shorts out. We have the highend tough books. They are water-resistant not water-proof.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> If you're instructed to drive past a car accident with people waving you down to continue enroute to your dialysis call, without a patient mind you.



Instructed? By who?

Don't you have a duty to act? to stop and at least render aid until the "REAL" EMS folks get there?


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'd love to see someone hose off a toughbook. I will gladly laugh when it shorts out. We have the highend tough books. They are water-resistant not water-proof.


don't you remember the TV commercials?  the engineer at the construction site spilled his coffee on the keyboard, he shook it off and kept working.

water resistant means you can hose it off.  assuming you don't literally hose off for several minutes.  water proof is because you can't submerge the toughbook.  

I have used many in torrential downpours, as well as cleaned them off.  how many toughbooks have you shorted out?


----------



## exodus (Feb 9, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> oddly enough, I will hand the urban outdoorsmen my toughbook before I give them my pen and clip board with paper charts any day.
> 
> Once they sign the toughbook, I can hose it off, douse it with alcohol, and remove any cooties.  with the pen, they give me back my pen that I have to touch (unless you have burner pens, which get costly when yo do 12-20 jobs in a 12 hr shift), or the paper, which has to stay in the ambulance until I turn it in when it's covered with various body fluids.


 I have a patient mechanical pencil without the lead hanging on the net to sign!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 9, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> oddly enough, I will hand the urban outdoorsmen my toughbook before I give them my pen and clip board with paper charts any day.
> 
> Once they sign the toughbook, I can hose it off, douse it with alcohol, and remove any cooties.  with the pen, they give me back my pen that I have to touch (unless you have burner pens, which get costly when yo do 12-20 jobs in a 12 hr shift), or the paper, which has to stay in the ambulance until I turn it in when it's covered with various body fluids.



Those wipes work on pens and clipboards too...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Those wipes work on pens and clipboards too...



Thats what I use for my pen, clipboard, watch, and boots.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 9, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Those wipes work on pens and clipboards too...


this is true, but they don't work on paper....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> this is true, but they don't work on paper....



That's what the Lysol spray is for... Lol


----------



## Joe (Feb 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's what the Lysol spray is for... Lol



No sir, Lysol is for the pts. Just stick a mask in then before you decon then


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 10, 2012)

*...*

...if your equipment is from the Vietnam war surplus
...every week at least half of the rigs are OOS
...the 2 traction splints you have on every rig wouldn't work on anyone taller than 5'5
...you look at other companies gear and pray they don't look at yours in disdain
...you still write your pcs' on paper and the supply of gel pens (the only kind that work on the back of our sheets) in each truck disappeared in under a week


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 10, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> If you're instructed to drive past a car accident with people waving you down to continue enroute to your dialysis call, without a patient mind you.



That's ridiculous, complete failure of duty to act.....


----------



## Sasha (Feb 10, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> this is true, but they don't work on paper....



That's okay. It's only the Billers who need worry


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 11, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> That's ridiculous, complete failure of duty to act.....



Welcome to my old private...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2012)

... If, after a complaint by a CNA at a SNF, the owner of the company fires a crew via radio.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> ... If, after a complaint by a CNA at a SNF, the owner of the company fires a crew via radio.



^this!


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 11, 2012)

It's company policy that if any damage occurs to a rig during your shift, it's automatic termination. Whether your fault or not.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 11, 2012)

Your terminated because a nurse said you stole a box of gloves from an ER with permission from another nurse.


----------



## grant (Feb 11, 2012)

When a homeless man's sleeping bag looks better than your station. 

When an old sheet doubles as a shower curtain. 

When you've worked so much overtime that the hairy leftovers in a 1930's fridge that barely keeps things cold, starts to look good. 

When banging a TV to get a channel to come in, doesn't seem abnormal. 

When you station has that funny basement odor.


----------



## grant (Feb 11, 2012)

P.S.
When you pray for a grunt run so you don't have to see that stupid *** engine company one more time.. Ya know that type I'm talking about. 

Give her a nebulizer cause we all know Albuteral cures everything. -_-:wacko::unsure::glare:


----------



## 94H (Feb 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> ... If, after a complaint by a CNA at a SNF, the owner of the company fires a crew via radio.



So you get to keep the Ambulance or do they expect you to drive it back?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2012)

94H said:


> So you get to keep the Ambulance or do they expect you to drive it back?



I believe the crew dropped it off, but I don't remember. I do remember being aghast when I heard it.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wouldnt have been so kind. Ambulance parked on the freeway anyone? Just kidding


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 19, 2012)

You know you work for a private when... Your rig falls apart during a shift. No joke. The 2-way didn't work, so I took it apart and fixed the wiring. The siren? Malfunctioning.. The light bar fell off... FELL OFF. So while screwing it back on, standing on the door... The door FELL OFF. Theres coolant pouring on the ground. The oil hasn't been changed in 20,000 miles! The check engine light is on, as well as the ABS light. The 02 valve on the rig no longer functions and has to be shut off at the tank between calls. And to sum up the day? The brakes failed... And guess what.. That rig is still in service for the on coming shift.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Feb 19, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> That's ridiculous, complete failure of duty to act.....



idk how it is up there, but here, if youre not 911, you dont have a duty to act at a 911 scene


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> You know you work for a private when... Your rig falls apart during a shift. No joke. The 2-way didn't work, so I took it apart and fixed the wiring. The siren? Malfunctioning.. The light bar fell off... FELL OFF. So while screwing it back on, standing on the door... The door FELL OFF. Theres coolant pouring on the ground. The oil hasn't been changed in 20,000 miles! The check engine light is on, as well as the ABS light. The 02 valve on the rig no longer functions and has to be shut off at the tank between calls. And to sum up the day? The brakes failed... And guess what.. That rig is still in service for the on coming shift.



Who was that?


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I believe the crew dropped it off, but I don't remember. I do remember being aghast when I heard it.



I'm guessing that company totally sucked? Southern CA?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2012)

When the oldest truck in the fleet has 37k miles on it and some employees still moan that they have to work in an "old" truck. Every truck gets pulled by the mechanics every 3 to 5k miles for preventative maintenance too. Mmm I dislike whiners.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 19, 2012)

The next crew?


----------



## jemt (Mar 14, 2012)

When your in the back treating a unconcious/unresponsive and your partner doesn't know how to put the lights/sirens on in the truck, and when you ask for him to request medics he gives a panic call to 911.


----------



## Martyn (Mar 15, 2012)

jemt said:


> When your in the back treating a unconcious/unresponsive and your partner doesn't know how to put the lights/sirens on in the truck, and when you ask for him to request medics he gives a panic call to 911.


 
...or you are working with a newly hired first responder who, when you are on the way to pick up a patient and come across a major motor vehicle crash, say's 'Oh, what? Are we stopping then?' as I reach for the reflective vest and hit the lights!!! (my reply? 'Oh hell yeah, I wanna play')


----------



## Sasha (Mar 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> When the oldest truck in the fleet has 37k miles on it and some employees still moan that they have to work in an "old" truck. Every truck gets pulled by the mechanics every 3 to 5k miles for preventative maintenance too. Mmm I dislike whiners.



Our newest truck has 120k miles on it.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 15, 2012)

94H said:


> So you get to keep the Ambulance or do they expect you to drive it back?



My answer would be: I'm no longer covered by your insurance. I can't drive your vehicle. Come get it.


----------



## emt11 (Mar 15, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> My answer would be: I'm no longer covered by your insurance. I can't drive your vehicle. Come get it.



Now that's how you do it. Lol.


----------



## Tetrahedron (Apr 6, 2012)

When you cry on pay day!


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

...or your stretcher only has 3 wheels!


----------



## ITBITB13 (Apr 7, 2012)

When the 2-3 crews arrive for their shift, and the rigs arent stocked very well. At all. And a race starts, to steal equipment from all the other units to get your rig stocked. And an argument starts to see who gets the one can of wipes and the good gurney.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ivan_13 said:


> When the 2-3 crews arrive for their shift, and the rigs arent stocked very well. At all. And a race starts, to steal equipment from all the other units to get your rig stocked. And an argument starts to see who gets the one can of wipes and the good gurney.



My first company was like this!!! I'd always show up a half hour early, swap my stuff and take off as soon as my partner showed


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 13, 2012)

You have amassed a vast collection of cheesy lines to say to your patients to make them laugh and/or not throw things at you. Ex: "We'd never drop you. It is WAY too much paperwork" "We like to do everything we can to make our vict.... I mean, patients, as comfortable as possible" 

You have at some point had a strong urge to track down whoever is responsible for (insert name of highway here) being some kind of godawful mess, strap that person to a backboard, and go 70 down that particular road with them on your cot. 

On a daily basis, you wonder how dispatchers manage to remain talking and breathing while apparently lacking anything even remotely resembling a brain. 




Fortunately a lot of the examples prior to my post don't apply to the company I work for now... but they applied to the last one I was at in a major way.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 13, 2012)

medic4178 said:


> ...or your stretcher only has 3 wheels!



They're supposed to have wheels? : ph34r:


----------



## FourLoko (Apr 27, 2012)

You can predict your next call based on the time and location of your last clearing.


----------



## thetincan (Apr 27, 2012)

you have no bed sheets for your stretcher but about 5 box fulls of ammonia inhalants on one rig. this happen on a clinical at a private company


----------



## Remeber343 (Apr 27, 2012)

5 boxes huh...  That sounds like a good time waiting to happen


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 27, 2012)

When you call your Owner/Dispatcher and tell him the breaks are completely out and he asks you to drive back. And when you refuse he attempts too blows through 2 down hill intersections and into a field! LOL ^True Story!


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

LifelongEMT said:


> When you call your Owner/Dispatcher and tell him the breaks are completely out and he asks you to drive back. And when you refuse he attempts too blows through 2 down hill intersections and into a field! LOL ^True Story!



I honestly can say that I would not want to work for someone who not only puts his whole company at risk, but my life as well. 

Just out of curiosity, do you still work there?


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 27, 2012)

Unfortunatly yes because here there is no one hiring and EMS jobs are few and far between. Im a firefighter EMT but due to my age i have only a few places to be hired. Im only 20 so i have a problem....


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 28, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> You can predict your next call based on the time and location of your last clearing.



This is an awesome observation. I've become quite adept of doing this every day at work. So much so that co-workers think I have insider information from dispatch. Little do they know, it just takes rationality and logic.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 28, 2012)

LifelongEMT said:


> Unfortunatly yes because here there is no one hiring and EMS jobs are few and far between. Im a firefighter EMT but due to my age i have only a few places to be hired. Im only 20 so i have a problem....



Why because of your age? Is it because you don't meet the experience they are looking for? From my understand from your previous posts you have been an FF/EMT since 18 right? Most places around here ask for 2-3 years experience, min age is usually 18.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 28, 2012)

insurance reasons.  they like you to be 21 because they are cheaper to insure.  But anyways.  I was working a new area the other day and my partner (for the day) was able to guess the exact pt and time of transport.  Nice thing is it gave us an hour to just relax in the EMS room at the hospital!


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 28, 2012)

FireWA1 said:


> insurance reasons.  they like you to be 21 because they are cheaper to insure.  But anyways.  I was working a new area the other day and my partner (for the day) was able to guess the exact pt and time of transport.  Nice thing is it gave us an hour to just relax in the EMS room at the hospital!



Ah that makes sense... I don't have a lot of experience in the private sector, I just remembered the jobs I looked at only required a min age of 18 with 2-3 years experience. But I enjoy Fire/EMS way too much to see myself transitioning :/.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 28, 2012)

Insurance is EXACTLY the issue. There is a county 911 but its private owned running county 911 and there its who ya know or who ya blow to get your foot in the door  iv put in multiple apps and nothing but a brand new EMT that was hired at my company got hired there within 2 weeks because his parents knew the guy in charge!  Bogus... And another county service you have to be 23 and another they want to become an all paramedic service i was in line for my last interview (we had 3) when  a medic applied and took the slot they had opend. and i was told by the supervisor that is was because he was a medic. If he wouldnt have applied i would have got it.:angry:


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 28, 2012)

you might work for a private if you are doing a discharge from a hospital (and an ambulance), and the patient develops chest pain... and while enroute to the patient's residence, you call 911 on your cell phone, requesting an ambulance and paramedics to respond to the residence, which you are 5 minutes away from.  when the 911 operator asks "why you don't just transport to the hospital?"  "Because my dispatcher says I need to take the person home, so the insurance company will pay for the transport.  So the patient was told he can call 911 from home to get an ambulance to take him to the hospital."

SMDH....


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 28, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> you might work for a private if you are doing a discharge from a hospital (and an ambulance), and the patient develops chest pain... and while enroute to the patient's residence, you call 911 on your cell phone, requesting an ambulance and paramedics to respond to the residence, which you are 5 minutes away from.  when the 911 operator asks "why you don't just transport to the hospital?"  "Because my dispatcher says I need to take the person home, so the insurance company will pay for the transport.  So the patient was told he can call 911 from home to get an ambulance to take him to the hospital."
> 
> SMDH....


----------



## FourLoko (Jun 15, 2012)

You're the crew that always gets the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty rig but on this day you get the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty one that's been gone for a while. Sure, it's fixed right. 

They make you drive to the fun hospital in Inglewood and you make it there. Nearly an hour in traffic to transport the patient a single mile, yes 1.0 motherfking miles.

What happens? The POS rig stalls just 100 feet form the intersection, you can see the drop off facility. Thanks to your automotive skill and determination you manage to get the ambulance to travel the last few feet to the destination.

Then you wait an hour and a half for the tow truck and ride back to the station with him...

cheap *** mother:censored::censored::censored::censored:ers


----------



## Medic2409 (Jun 16, 2012)

When the Medic has to ride all the calls, no matter how simple, while the EMT does nothing but drive.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 16, 2012)

Medic2409 said:


> When the Medic has to ride all the calls, no matter how simple, while the EMT does nothing but drive.



Gee, did you start working for a maroon company east of the metroplex h34r:.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 17, 2012)

Medic2409 said:


> When the Medic has to ride all the calls, no matter how simple, while the EMT does nothing but drive.



I think thats the direction my company is slowly moving


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 17, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I think thats the direction my company is slowly moving



Very often it's driven by idiocy of the line medic rather than any more sinister meaning.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 17, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> You're the crew that always gets the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty rig but on this day you get the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty one that's been gone for a while. Sure, it's fixed right.
> 
> They make you drive to the fun hospital in Inglewood and you make it there. Nearly an hour in traffic to transport the patient a single mile, yes 1.0 motherfking miles.
> 
> ...





That's better then having your truck break down 3.5 hours into BFE Iowa. We managed to limp the truck to the receiving hospital, then to a grocery story parking lot where we waited 3 hours for a tow truck. 

After the guy who smells like dip and whiskey loads the rig up, all 3 of us climbed into a single cab tow truck and took a cozy ride back home.


----------



## Medic2409 (Jun 17, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Very often it's driven by idiocy of the line medic rather than any more sinister meaning.



Unfortunately a few lazy, bad apples have ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## armywifeemt (Jun 18, 2012)

You were concerned about washing your truck for fear that the dirt may be the bonding agent holding it together....


Edited to add: After washing above mentioned truck, you wish you hadn't, because the dirt was doing a decent job of hiding just how much rust is on it...


----------



## firecoins (Jun 18, 2012)

If management changes more than the season, you know you work for a private. 

If you select your schedule based on when supervisors are not around, you know you work for a private.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2012)

firecoins said:


> If you select your schedule based on when supervisors are not around, you know you work for a private.



Or what supervisor is on duty at the time... I do that for my 911 service a LOT


----------



## firecoins (Jun 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Or what supervisor is on duty at the time... I do that for my 911 service a LOT



Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2012)

firecoins said:


> Sucks, doesn't it?



Very much. Hence the drive to get on with a good third service


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Very much. Hence the drive to get on with a good third service



Even with a good third service it's still not a guarantee. There are overtime shifts I won't work because of the supervisor. :/


----------



## Darkcyn (Jul 14, 2012)

Our private company provides ALS transport units (in house) to many surrounding fire/primary response districts.  This particular one was a large retirement community.  We responded in the early morning for an abdominal pain.  The patient wanted to go to an ER 1.5 hours away, by-passing two perfectly good ERs because "that's where all my records are."  Halfway there, her nausea and generalised abd pain shifts towards CP but nothing is really showing on the EKG.  I give her a NTG and her BP plummets.  I put her on her head, IVWO, Dopamine, and "oh-my-goodness-I-am-so-sorry-it-was-an-inferior-MI."  We divert to the closest facility.
    You know you were for a private company when even though your call went to the Medical Director and he said you were perfect, but you still get moved to another truck because the PR person wants to placate the people in the district who are upset because in the midst of all of that, you didn't have time to call and say you were diverting to a closer hospital.

    You also know you were for a private company when they screw you so badly, eight of you call off 'sick' (We were sick, sick of the BS) halfway through a shift (something we ate, I'm sure) so you can go to a drag show at a club that evening....and you see ten people from the local PICU there, too.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 25, 2012)

Small one, but last night at 2151, I got this call:

"Umm, I know you start at 0800, but we've got a patient that needs to go from X to Y (62km trip), then to an appointment across the street and then back... And we don't have a crew to do it. Can you guys start at 0500 instead?"

We don't get our start times until, at the earliest, 1930 the night before.  

Aww yeah, private service...


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 25, 2012)

onabemr said:


> Small one, but last night at 2151, I got this call:
> 
> "Umm, I know you start at 0800, but we've got a patient that needs to go from X to Y (62km trip), then to an appointment across the street and then back... And we don't have a crew to do it. Can you guys start at 0500 instead?"
> 
> ...



You're not in metro Boston by any chance, are you?


----------



## onabemr (Oct 25, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> You're not in metro Boston by any chance, are you?




Heh, no. That happened for an Ontario private, non-emerg transfer company.  I work there and seasonally in Alberta.


----------



## Jon (Oct 25, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> You're not in metro Boston by any chance, are you?



You too?


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Jon said:


> You too?



Yep.  And effectively by choice too.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 26, 2012)

Oie, gentlemen...


----------



## errey (Oct 28, 2012)

when you don't even have a partner


----------



## firecoins (Oct 28, 2012)

you know you work for a private service, when you need to teach your emt how to stuff that should have been learned in his emt class, orientation or ride alongs.


----------



## gicts (Oct 29, 2012)

Trucks with broken odometers that are rumored to have hit 1 million miles
Trucks with exhaust leaks and black patient compartment ceilings.......
'Education Supervisors' that are EMT's and teach what they were taught in the 1960's

You know you're private when your benefits include:

16 HOURS of vacation a YEAR
NO paid sick leave or time off
An automatically deducted 30 minutes for meals
Non-stop threats of unpaid suspensions for unknown and trivial rules
PT employees, when not scheduled, are to remain available all day


----------



## paccookie (Oct 29, 2012)

errey said:


> when you don't even have a partner



haha that happened to me yesterday.  I'm not complaining though.  24 hours of getting paid to do my homework.  I did end up acting as a first responder on one call though.



firecoins said:


> you know you work for a private service, when you need to teach your emt how to stuff that should have been learned in his emt class, orientation or ride alongs.



This is very true!  They've been hiring brand new EMTs lately.  Zero experience, fresh out of school.  I will say they are eager to learn and that's a huge plus.  But it can be frustrating when they aren't provided with the proper orientation to do their job adequately.  Especially when they're on the truck with you and you actually get a serious call.  It's difficult coaching them through procedures and basic patient care and then having to lean through the window to tell them how to get to the hospital.



LifelongEMT said:


> Insurance is EXACTLY the issue. There is a county 911 but its private owned running county 911 and there its who ya know or who ya blow to get your foot in the door  iv put in multiple apps and nothing but a brand new EMT that was hired at my company got hired there within 2 weeks because his parents knew the guy in charge!  Bogus... And another county service you have to be 23 and another they want to become an all paramedic service i was in line for my last interview (we had 3) when  a medic applied and took the slot they had opend. and i was told by the supervisor that is was because he was a medic. If he wouldnt have applied i would have got it.:angry:



Oh boy, we have one of these!  This one girl is a new basic with us and her dad is a supervisor in another division within the company.  She's a nice girl overall, but she LOVES to throw out the "daddy card."  Meaning "I'm gonna tell my daddy" or "do you know who my daddy is???" or "I'm gonna call daddy and tell him his little princess isn't happy."  It's like you're constantly walking on pins and needles just to avoid pissing her off.

As for the "he got the job because he was a medic" comment...well, you can go to paramedic school too.  I would love to have a medic partner, but my company will only pay for a medic and an emt on each truck.  That really sucks when you've worked hard to grow your own new medics and you've been looking forward to working with them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 29, 2012)

gicts said:


> Trucks with broken odometers that are rumored to have hit 1 million miles
> Trucks with exhaust leaks and black patient compartment ceilings.......
> 'Education Supervisors' that are EMT's and teach what they were taught in the 1960's
> 
> ...


Can you pm me where this is?


----------



## gicts (Oct 29, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Can you pm me where this is?



Hell..... lol. It's east of the Mississippi. Actually a mix between the two that I have had a pleasure of serving. Shoot me a PM if you really want specifics. 

So very true about nepotism!!! Very dominant in both services I've been apart of.  First one had 4 family members taking part in supervisory positions. The second only had 3. Horray!


----------



## Steffah (Nov 16, 2012)

You always carry trauma shears. Not for cutting clothes off people, but for cutting the tape that you use to keep the truck held together.


----------



## martor (Nov 21, 2012)

My new supervisor has less experience than me. It feels weird that I need to correct his SIMS. Go office politics.


----------



## Jkenney (Dec 2, 2012)

You know you work for a private ambulance company when you can look at your watch and it is 1500 and know who your dialysis pick up is w/o looking at the pager. 

Oh ya we have pagers lol


----------



## bonesaw (Feb 26, 2013)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Bwahahaha. So true!





46Young said:


> Yor partner is doing detective work every time to find out why you're going on that call instead of other units - for example, where the other units are, how many calls the other units ran today, if the crew is sleeping with one of the dispatchers and are getting a break, the 1800 hrs truck should be inservice, why aren't they getting it, etc. They're calling dispatch, asking other road units what they did so far today, so on and so forth.



:rofl: All the time!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

The AC in your ambo is broken and its 105 outside.


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 14, 2013)

- You hear people say EMS stands for "Earn Money Sleeping", but you have no idea what they're talking about...

- You know which Dialysis centers have the more attractive techs...

- You don't know the name of your boss for sure, or who your boss actually is...

- You know which days of the week the heavier patients have HD treatments, and plan accordingly...

- At least two days a week, the only things you need to replace on your bus before heading out are the blanket, sheets and pillow cases... and if you have to replace anything, it's almost certainly going to be a nasal cannula...

- Co-Workers talk to you about "the rookies", yet you've only been there for 6 weeks... also, about half of the fellow techs you've befriended in those 6 weeks have already left...

- You know that if car services started accepting medicare, your schedule would clear up very quickly...

- You know the life story of every one of your co-workers, yet you haven't actually met a lot of them....

- You say hello to crews from other privates and you just get the stink-eye (seriously, I don't get this one... even the FD folk are nice to us...)

- You know which crews drag out each call as long as humanly possible, and you hate them, because you know you're busting your *** even more because of their "time stealing"...

- You look at your paycheck and are pretty sure that decimal point is in the wrong place considering how much you've actually done during that pay cycle...

But seriously, I really like it over at my private company.  Most everyone is really nice, most of us actually care about what we're doing, and I think the co. does a good job at encouraging that.  The only reasons I'm trying to move over to FDNY EMS as soon as possible is for the pay bump, and to see more action... but for now, I'm pretty happy.. so that's good.


----------



## emt11 (Apr 14, 2013)

Medic2409 said:


> When the Medic has to ride all the calls, no matter how simple, while the EMT does nothing but drive.



Sounds like my company. Sigh


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 24, 2013)

You've been employed less than two years and you're 5th on the seniority list


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2013)

You know you work for a transport service when your dispatched to a possible AMI and asked to advise if ALS is needed. 

When your not allowed to stop at mvas. 

When RNs don't give you report and will give you the paperwork on the way out on an emergency.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 24, 2013)

You're a part time college kid employee and you're 11th on the list after working a year and a half. 

Your partner's employee ID number is twice yours and it's only been a year.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 29, 2013)

When it's time for the annual highway patrol vehicle inspection and supplies are sneakily moved from one unit to another in order to have the required minimums on board each.


----------



## rmabrey (May 25, 2013)

When your supervisor tells you to abandon your patient because you're next up.


----------



## Jim37F (May 25, 2013)

Rev.IKON said:


> after copying you on scene you get a page that says "do not take the pillow or linens."
> 
> when you have to use the blue non fitted disposable sheets. and you could never figure out if the white side or blue goes on top.



I see you've been dispatched to the Glendale hospitals a time or two lol


----------



## ekgshelly (Jun 5, 2013)

*Circle of Life*

You've transported patients with a GCS not consistent with life... to routine checkups or dialysis.


----------



## phideux (Jun 6, 2013)

ekgshelly said:


> You've transported patients with a GCS not consistent with life... to routine checkups or dialysis.



I've got a couple regulars who fit that criteria.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Meursault (Jun 8, 2013)

ekgshelly said:


> You've transported patients with a GCS not consistent with life... to routine checkups or dialysis.



Quality first post!


----------



## Ace 227 (Jun 11, 2013)

When you're parked in a dialysis pt's driveway, taking the stretcher out of the truck, and a 911 call drops and you're told to handle it. With the pt looking at you through the front window and her husband standing on the porch waiting for you to come in...


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 19, 2013)

When you're reported to the medical director for "not performing ALS interventions on a hematuria/aloc patient going to the ER...." But your supervisor ignored the entire rest of the report where you indicated that you were on a BLS truck, with a normally altered stroke patient, who was actually being admitted to a floor, not the ER.

And then doesn't apologize.


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jul 1, 2013)

When you respond to a "possible heat stroke" on an ambulance without air conditioning.


----------



## Squad-6 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you or your employer has ever used the Ambulance to make extra $$$$ hauling or towing something back after a transport.


----------



## Ace 227 (Jul 25, 2013)

When you see a picture in the newspaper of an ambulance submerged in 4 feet of flood waters and then laugh when you see its your competition.

In fact, You might work for a private if you HAVE competition. Dont know if that one's been said, lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 27, 2013)

jefftherealmccoy said:


> When you respond to a "possible heat stroke" on an ambulance without air conditioning.



Oh how about when you respond to every call without air conditioning? 

Or when you try to find any little thing to submit a work order for so they will take your frontline and give you a spare that actually has AC...

Or when said frontline is taken to service center with aforementioned broken AC and the tech says "its colder than the outside air, so you'll be good."


----------



## yowzer (Jul 28, 2013)

When you get a run that involves transporting somebody between a hospital and a cancer treatment center that share a parking lot.  

When you get dispatched to transport somebody from one part of a hospital (ER) to another (Private SNF leasing a floor from the hospital).


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

yowzer said:


> When you get dispatched to transport somebody from one part of a hospital (ER) to another (Private SNF leasing a floor from the hospital).



What hospital is that?


----------



## phideux (Jul 30, 2013)

yowzer said:


> When you get a run that involves transporting somebody between a hospital and a cancer treatment center that share a parking lot.
> 
> When you get dispatched to transport somebody from one part of a hospital (ER) to another (Private SNF leasing a floor from the hospital).



We have one we get sent to on a pretty regular basis. We are an ALS unit. The hospital is 52 miles each way from our station, we always get sent there for a BLS discharge from the ER to the Nursing center, we actually measured the distance one day, 218ft door to door.
And whenever we go there my chart always gets flagged for not trending patient vitals. I always put in my narrative, "transport 218ft, transport time less than 30 seconds, no time for patient vitals". I'll leave that flagged chart in my box until they finally take it down.:lol::lol:


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 30, 2013)

phideux said:


> We have one we get sent to on a pretty regular basis. We are an ALS unit. The hospital is 52 miles each way from our station, we always get sent there for a BLS discharge from the ER to the Nursing center, we actually measured the distance one day, 218ft door to door.



This is emblematic of everything wrong in the world today. I would have the patience to do this exactly zero times.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This is emblematic of everything wrong in the world today. I would have the patience to do this exactly zero times.



Actually, it's just a function of their business model. If you're a private company, and not doing 911 coverage, it's the company's problem, and potential loss of revenue... For all you know, the reimbursement for that discharge might be worth 110 miles driven and time for an ALS unit. For all intensive purposes, when you're on the clock, and continue to get your paychecks,  the company "owns" you, and can dictate the calls you are sent to... If you have a problem, bring it up with your supervisor, or go to a different company.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 30, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> Actually, it's just a function of their business model. If you're a private company, and not doing 911 coverage, it's the company's problem, and potential loss of revenue... For all you know, the reimbursement for that discharge might be worth 110 miles driven and time for an ALS unit. For all intensive purposes, when you're on the clock, and continue to get your paychecks,  the company "owns" you, and can dictate the calls you are sent to... If you have a problem, bring it up with your supervisor, or go to a different company.



My issue is the inefficiency of doing business like this. I realize the company can send you on something of this sort, but it remains patently ridiculous. 218 feet transport? Yeah, the facilities should be able to manage that rather than requiring insurance or Medicare reimbursement of that transport. Obviously no one wants that responsibility and this is the system we created, but it's still out of control. I'm not saying that they shouldn't respond. I'm saying I wouldn't have the patience to tolerate that kind of nonsensical tail chasing.


----------



## MrJones (Jul 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> My issue is the inefficiency of doing business like this. I realize the company can send you on something of this sort, but it remains patently ridiculous. 218 feet transport? Yeah, the facilities should be able to manage that rather than requiring insurance or Medicare reimbursement of that transport....



We have a hospital that uses us to transport patients across the street to their cancer treatment center. The hospital foots the bill for that, not the patient's insurance. I reckon it's cheaper to do that than to have their own transportation system that sits more than it's used.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 30, 2013)

MrJones said:


> We have a hospital that uses us to transport patients across the street to their cancer treatment center. The hospital foots the bill for that, not the patient's insurance. I reckon it's cheaper to do that than to have their own transportation system that sits more than it's used.



Sometimes we're called to transport from the VA hospital to the trauma center across the street, and they're connected by a skywalk.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 30, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Sometimes we're called to transport from the VA hospital to the trauma center across the street, and they're connected by a skywalk.



You aren't in San Antonio, are you? :unsure:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wheel (Jul 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You aren't in San Antonio, are you? :unsure:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Haha no, I'm not.


----------



## phideux (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This is emblematic of everything wrong in the world today. I would have the patience to do this exactly zero times.



Yep it sucks, and almost all of them are paid by Medicare/medicaid, so basically we are paying for it. Ridiculous, there has to be a better way.


----------



## Biggs (Sep 20, 2013)

funny stuff


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 21, 2013)

When each of your trucks have problems so its a crepe shoot to see which one will run today. 

When you go to get diesel and the card is declined for non payment or its maxed out. 

when you do get a new truck. its the directors personal ride for a few months long before it can go into service. And the finance company is calling for their payment that was never sent 

When you get pages for OT. but then get screamed at that you have too much OT. 

When you get your paycheck on a Friday and its a run to the bank to see whos check will pay out, and who's will bounce 

When you call the manager and leave messages about issues and he never returns your call. 

When you mention pay raises or benefits and you hear about how, the company is operating on a shoestring budget and that can cut into the operating expenses so we can't get this all "new equipment" that we hear of

Rumours of pay raises, new trucks or equipment is stated and started by management and then denied by the same management

When you get these mandatory meetings that you never seem to get paid for on your days off. 

When you do late calls, and then get in trouble for doing your charts when you get back cause your on the big clock 

When you go to the hospitals and are told to steal and stalk up on supplies as much as you can cause the supplier hasn't been paid so you don't know when you'll get new supplies.

That's my former company, The private orginaztion im in a bargaining agreement with now hell the operations manager would give you the shirt off his back for good employees. I can honestly say I've actually seen the owner of the company give a employee money out of his own pocket to help with Christmas for an employees kids.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 21, 2013)

You might work for a private if...

Your uniform is a t-shirt with the company logo on it.  And if you need more it's on your own dime.  

Your company issues memos every 15 minutes that are never read or implemented.  

Overtime is offered to you, but only if you give up a shift later in the week so you don't actually make any overtime.


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 22, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> You might work for a private if...
> 
> Overtime is offered to you, but only if you give up a shift later in the week so you don't actually make any overtime.



My old supervisor used to actually watch the time cards and make you give up shifts if you stayed late or picked up a call off shift. 

Oh and don't punch in more than 5 minutes early for your shift.


----------



## Emtsgv (Sep 22, 2013)

when u ask your FTO when our lunch is and he reply  "we don't take lunches we eat when we can" and then follows "u signed your soul away" 0_o...


when you have to hop walls to get into a private residence because dispatcher doesn't even have the home phone number to contact the PT


when you pick show up to a 400lb pt and request lift assist and are denied 0_o?

and they always live on a HILL and SECOND FLOOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 22, 2013)

Some of the older guys will get this one.. 

When I first started doing EMS cellphones weren't popular yet. We had them but it wasn't nothing like it was today. And since my employer was still in the belief that this was 1984 we used to get our truck and a roll of quarters. You called the dispatch everytime you cleared up for your next call. This was also when payphones still exsisted.. 

Where the guys from Maroon 5 got the idea for the payphone song when I haven't seen one in ages is beyond me.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 23, 2013)

One placed I worked at was so stingy that we had a pay phone in the quarters.  Want to make a call?  Not on the company's dime!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> One placed I worked at was so stingy that we had a pay phone in the quarters.  Want to make a call?  Not on the company's dime!



There is a company around me that still uses this.


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 23, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> One placed I worked at was so stingy that we had a pay phone in the quarters.  Want to make a call?  Not on the company's dime!



To an extant I can see that. when you got people who live on the company's phones. However if a person needs to make a quick phone call I think its a bit unacceptable


----------



## Rightroad (Nov 17, 2013)

When the company is short handed, and you end up being a wheel-chair driver for the day. 

When the partners you have don't tuck in their shirts and wear sneakers.... or both.

When you have to push the tiny button on the latch for the stretcher to catch. 

When you drive around to see what other privates are doing... And when you see they don't run any calls, you drive up to their HR office on shift in uniform to apply. 

When you pick up a Pt for a dialysis treatment and he/she wants to stop at Mcdonald's or burger king first. Yet he/she already weighs 350 plus.....Supervisor's order to stop and go inside BK or MCD's for he/she.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 18, 2013)

I went into a truck stop resturaunt after fueling the ambulance and had them make a Grilled Cheese sandwich for my patient:   That is what she wanted and we were on an 18 hr transport.    The diner didn't charge us for the meal since they didn't have it on the menu


----------



## Jawdavis (Nov 18, 2013)

When it costs you more money to start up than a months pay


----------



## Rin (Feb 9, 2014)

When the mileage on your odometers magically rolls back overnight.


----------

